
Samsung hires two AI experts to boost machine learning - laurex
http://m.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20180604000366#cb
======
laurex
Sebastian Seung is doing some of the coolest stuff in neuroscience, so this
should be impactful for Samsung.

